
Imec-Backed Fund Raises $131M for Hardware Startups - binbag
https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1333717
======
binbag
OP here. I'm glad to see hardware start-ups getting a focus. For those that
don't know, IMEC are probably the largest silicon chip research foundry in the
EU (covering both electronic and photonic chips). Anyone know of any other EU
hardware-specific funds emerging?

